# Lowe's Stoves 50% Off



## BrotherBart (Jan 18, 2008)

The stoves at Lowe's stores have been marked down 50% for closeout.


----------



## SPED (Jan 18, 2008)

So if you had to pick between the summers heat 2000 sq ft and the century hearth 2000 sq ft, which one would you pick and why?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 18, 2008)

If you are asking me why I made that choice over a year ago the answers are:

1. Virginia company that I have known to make good stoves for over 20 years.

2. I don't do pedestals.

3. Square firebox

4. Right size to fit in my fireplace.

5. The top plate on the Century is only 3/16" steel.

6. The step top on the Century looks goofy to me.

7. 455 pounds vs. 310. I buy by the pound.

That said, I don't know anybody that isn't happy with their Century stove.


----------



## SPED (Jan 18, 2008)

So the Summers heat is close to the same as the englander right?  I thought that was the consensus from other posts, but wanted to make sure.

Thanks


----------



## SPED (Jan 18, 2008)

Nevermind, dumb question just looked it up on the forums.  I know some of this stuff is an age old argument, but I haven't finished reading all the old posts yet, so thanks for humoring me


----------



## webbie (Jan 18, 2008)

Look at the cubic feet of firebox if you need capacity, etc. - of course Summers heat is the same as englander.

Remember that the "sq ft" ratings don't mean much - the firebox size does (all other things being equal, which they rarely are)


----------



## michaelthomas (Jan 18, 2008)

A stove that sells for $449?  And it sounds like most people are very satisfied with the stove as safe and efficient.  What would I get by buying a Lopi or a Jotul interms of quality for the dollar that I would not get with one of these stoves at lowes?  Seems like the price is right.


----------



## begreen (Jan 18, 2008)

Cast Iron, enameling, and better looks for the Jotul. Lopi will have more variety and option and local dealer support and installation, but it's a closer call when compared to the Englander.


----------



## SPED (Jan 18, 2008)

ARGGHHHH I just spent an hour and half in lowes, while they tried to find me a summers heat one, none there or in any other stores within 20 miles, dang, was ready to buy.  Oh well maybe next year


----------



## begreen (Jan 18, 2008)

Try all the local Home Depots for Englanders. Try about 50 miles out. At these prices it's worth searching for.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Jan 18, 2008)

I guess the weather held up long enough and the price has dropped to a point where I cannot say no.  Heading there on the ride home for my pellet stove...


----------



## SPED (Jan 18, 2008)

Does Depot have em on sale now too?  I checked my local depot while I was out, they don't stock anything other than pellet stoves.


----------



## SPED (Jan 18, 2008)

Just called every lowes within an hour of here, all sold out....  could still get the century hearth but the firebox looked a lil small to me......


----------



## KWillets (Jan 18, 2008)

Anybody know the firebox sizes on the Century models?  Can't find them anywhere.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 18, 2008)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> ...and better looks for the Jotul.



Eye of the beholder BG. Eye of the beholder.


----------



## begreen (Jan 18, 2008)

True dat. In this case, the 'eyes' have it. LOL :lol:


----------



## MichaelS (Jan 18, 2008)

KWillets said:
			
		

> Anybody know the firebox sizes on the Century models?  Can't find them anywhere.


2.9 cu.ft. for the FW300010. It's the bigger one Lowes sells.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 18, 2008)

i think last yeras "fire sale" caught a lot of attention, they are going fast and with this years more normal winter stocks arent as high, lowes usually pushes the clearance button sooner than depot due to their infrastructure, but depot usually isnt as far behind, although depot doesnt tend to drop prices quite as far as lowes.

happy hunting folks, let me know if i can help  though i do not really have a way to see who has what left, i can look up sku numbers and you can look for them online at lowes.com or somthing.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 19, 2008)

Went to pick up the pellet stove I bought online at Lowe's. Customer service called the guy to bring up the stove. Thirty minutes later they found the stove. I was standing by it. Had been for twenty minutes. They said that wasn't mine because it was sold to somebody else to be delivered and mine was on the third tier of the racking and no forklift was available. I told them I could give them one great reason to get that stove on the floor in front of me the hell out of there and into my truck. They asked what that was and I explained that I was standing there and the other guy wasn't. And I wasn't pissed. Yet.

They loaded the stove.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 19, 2008)

you gonna paint this one too??? <chuckle> shoot me the numbers on it to my work e mail and i'll go ahead and get it registered. i think you will get a kick out of it. aint the "gates of hades" blast that you are used to with the wood unit , but its pretty neat to heat a large area with a flame the size of a softball

"lol BB a pellethead" now i seen it all


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 19, 2008)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> you gonna paint this one too??? <chuckle> shoot me the numbers on it to my work e mail and i'll go ahead and get it registered. i think you will get a kick out of it. aint the "gates of hades" blast that you are used to with the wood unit , but its pretty neat to heat a large area with a flame the size of a softball
> 
> "lol BB a pellethead" now i seen it all



Five coats is a real possibility. Of course you already know what this "training" stove is for. Next season the folks in Northern Virginia that don't want to clean or service their Englander, Summer's Heat or TimberRidge pellet stoves will only need to place a little call to Alternative Energy Services. Or visit the website. "That guy Mike sent me a new auger motor. I laid it in the burn pot and the stove still doesn't work! And where did all of these yucky ashes come from. He really thinks I am going to, like, take them out of the stove. Get real. Doh!"

Have Vac Will Travel
Wire BB
Prince William County


----------



## lotust (Jan 19, 2008)

Is this 50% off in store only?  I dont see the sale online here in NY Long island.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 19, 2008)

loust said:
			
		

> Is this 50% off in store only?  I dont see the sale online here in NY Long island.



yeah its likely in store, its only going to be for what is already in stock , they want to make room for spring inventory (lawn furnature and such) stoves are sold in the "seasonal" dept. this is the part of the store that gets changed with the seasons, if you look in the late fall you will find deals on outdoor stuff in that dept cause they do not have the room to store it for the off season , nor do they want to ship it back to distribution centers until the next season, so they bite the bullet and clearance off the stuff that they dont wanna try to store in overheads and such. special order items are not in the store so they would not fall under the clearance. i imagine its the same for online, unless a local store had one that you could get you wont find a clearanced unit


----------



## lotust (Jan 19, 2008)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> loust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 19, 2008)

Bought mine online. The stores don't have the markdowns up yet on the shelves. Look for the green star on Lowe's website next to the price. That means that the store price is marked down and that is what it will ring up as.

I checked stores online from the east coast, middle America and the west coast last night and all were marked down 50%.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 19, 2008)

ok, i stand corrected, hopefully the guy will look again and see your correction. i havent looked at the lowes site personally , i figured that he was referring to ordering online if not in stock item , my bad , ty BB


----------



## Jfk4th (Jan 19, 2008)

Just bought the Big Century Hearth stove for my Dad, a bloody steal for 299.00 at Lowes, I bargained and got another 85 dollars off the already 50% off price. SWEET!  Bought the last blower there for only 62 bucks, man o man is my Dad going to be happy with this in our cabin.  This is a great price, sure I don't expect it to perform like my Summit but for 1/8th the price you gotta love it.  
W.A.R.    LOWES


----------



## Jfk4th (Jan 19, 2008)

MichaelS said:
			
		

> KWillets said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you like your 300010?  Can you get the overnight burn?  Looks like side to side loading, 2.9 cu ft is not too shabby.  Do you cut your wood a little shorter and try front to back loading?  I do like this stove and I am excited about getting it going


----------



## lotust (Jan 19, 2008)

Damn!  every stove says 



> This item is temporarily out of stock at Lowe's Of Medford, NY Please select another store.




:-(   Maybe I will need to go and see what they have left.  Sometimes the web stock is incorrect.  *11 of 11 items are not in stock*


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 19, 2008)

loust said:
			
		

> Damn!  every stove says
> 
> 
> 
> ...




im just glad you caught BB's correction of my obviously wrong statement, sorry bout that , hope you are able to find a unit


----------



## lotust (Jan 19, 2008)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> loust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its ok.  I need to save money anyways.   We have a nice old Lange stove that does the job.   But my wife wants a stove that can install closer to a combustable wall.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm on Lowes site right now and dont see anything marked down or on sale cept the VG for a $20.00 price cut?
What gives?

Ok only see a green star next to the blower and the Century 1000


----------



## MichaelS (Jan 19, 2008)

JFK said:
			
		

> MichaelS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it. It's the second year I have used it and I have 0 complaints. 2.9 is by no means small. I cut to around 18" and burn East/West and have no problems. I just spread my coals out and put a trench down the middle like the directions say and I load it up about 10:00 every evening and I still have a good amount of coals for starting another fire at 6:30 the next morning. If the chimney is correct and the wood is properly seasoned I dont think you will have any problems at all.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 19, 2008)

NM found another 2 store that have it listed at $449.50 holy moly!!
Is the Summers Heat exact same at the Englander ?


----------



## Corie (Jan 19, 2008)

Englander = Summer's Heat = Timber Ridge


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok, tomorrow on way home from job, I am taking the plunge 
Might not install for a few months, but at this price, I wanna buy em all


----------



## DaleZ (Jan 19, 2008)

BrotherBart,

Just out of curiosty, you don't like pedestals. Is it the appearance or something else? The last stove I bought was mailorder and I didn't even think of it when I placed the order but the stove was a pedestal model when it arrived. Didn't matter to me.


----------



## fullbore (Jan 19, 2008)

I just picked up a Summer's Heat  stove tonight at Lowes for $449.   My dad will be using it to replace a VC Vigilant.  I almost had a heart attack when the two idiots at Lowes made the stove and crate tip over on my dad's truck!  They almost wiped out the rear sliding window.   We took a quick look at the stove for damage and luckily it fell on its side.  The front glass looks to be intact.  The two Lowes idiots assured me that stove will be fine.  I'll have a better look in the morning when we unload the stove.  I'm betting a few bricks didn't survive.  It figures that Lowes had only this last stove.   I guess all in all it is still a good deal.   I can't wait to see how well it compares to my Quad 5700...


----------



## bjorn773 (Jan 19, 2008)

Go figure, none of the Lowe's within 70 miles of me carry the summer's heat stoves. They do have the century's discounted, but I already have one. The Depot isn't showing any discounts online. Oh well, guess I stay with the Century for now... I'll see how long my second baffle lasts.


----------



## cntbill (Jan 19, 2008)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> I'm on Lowes site right now and dont see anything marked down or on sale cept the VG for a $20.00 price cut?
> What gives?
> 
> Ok only see a green star next to the blower and the Century 1000



I picked up the little Pellet stove 55-SHP10L yesterday in the snow at Lowes... last one.  Running nicely at the moment. But before I bought I was checking Lowes site and found when I changed area / zip each store was different, and the stove I picked up the site said to check with the store for availability...  so go figure...   Oh and by the way the deciding factor other than 50% off was when I was at the store I called the tech support people in VA and spoke with Lenny, and he helped me figure which stove would be right for me and answered my questions on the wall thermostat... So If you read this Lenny, Thanks... and your not a bad sale person either... ;-)

By the way the Lowes in S. Reading has only Two of the 55-SHP240 left...


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 19, 2008)

DaleZ said:
			
		

> BrotherBart,
> 
> Just out of curiosty, you don't like pedestals. Is it the appearance or something else? The last stove I bought was mailorder and I didn't even think of it when I placed the order but the stove was a pedestal model when it arrived. Didn't matter to me.



Just think wood stoves look like woodstoves with legs on'em.

Each to their own. We all like different things.


----------



## Jfk4th (Jan 19, 2008)

MichaelS said:
			
		

> JFK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Excellent I am glad you can get that overnight burn, my Dad will be very happy.  "trench down the middle", I guess I missed that in the directions can you explain a little more.  Thanks


----------



## Chettt (Jan 19, 2008)

$300 to $400 for a stove and you all know that Lowes is still making a profit on them.


----------



## webbie (Jan 19, 2008)

No, I don't think Lowes is making a profit on them. In fact, I suspect they may be losing money on them.

They have a formula which values time and floor space, and if they have to dump something like this, it does not hardly cut into their overall profit. At the 50% off and more that some are getting - you can walk home knowing that you bought the stove for somewhere around their cost (or lower). At the even lower prices, you are probably buying at close to manufactured (and shipped) cost.

So pat yourself on the back...their is such thing as a bargain in this case!

I think, in general, the Home Centers make a profit from 20% to 50% on larger items....depending on the competitiveness of the market. In the case of wood stoves, they are not really competing with anyone at the low end, so they probably make more than the normal 20 or 25% they might make on, say, a GE appliance.

The business model of these places revolves about "loss leaders" - that being that some items are quite cheap, but a LOT of items are as much or more than anywhere else. So folks drive 10 or 15 miles instead of going to the hardware store, and end up buying the loss leader (maybe) and then a bunch of stuff they could have bought local for the same price.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 19, 2008)

fullbore said:
			
		

> I just picked up a Summer's Heat  stove tonight at Lowes for $449.   My dad will be using it to replace a VC Vigilant.  I almost had a heart attack when the two idiots at Lowes made the stove and crate tip over on my dad's truck!  They almost wiped out the rear sliding window.   We took a quick look at the stove for damage and luckily it fell on its side.  The front glass looks to be intact.  The two Lowes idiots assured me that stove will be fine.  I'll have a better look in the morning when we unload the stove.  I'm betting a few bricks didn't survive.  It figures that Lowes had only this last stove.   I guess all in all it is still a good deal.   I can't wait to see how well it compares to my Quad 5700...



if anything got busted , call me up i can take care of you if  you have a couple busted bricks.  no biggie , i'll ship em to ya from the factory if needed 800-245-6489


----------



## Jfk4th (Jan 19, 2008)

Good points
They want to make you "addicted" to going there looking for deals, etc.  I have found many items cheaper at Ace Hardware than Lowes or Homedepot but overall I like Lowes for the selection.  Sometimes you get deals, like my 299 Century Stove, and sometimes you pay a little too much.  I think if you can wait these guys out until you know there is going to be deals, like this time of year at Lowes, you can really stock up.  I have no problem loading up on stove stuff this time of year and be set throughout the entire year to come.  

Anybody know where there is good manual for the Century hearth Stove online?  It looks like a Vermont Castings stove but I can't find a comparable model


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 19, 2008)

fullbore said:
			
		

> I just picked up a Summer's Heat  stove tonight at Lowes for $449.   My dad will be using it to replace a VC Vigilant.  I almost had a heart attack when the two idiots at Lowes made the stove and crate tip over on my dad's truck!  They almost wiped out the rear sliding window.   We took a quick look at the stove for damage and luckily it fell on its side.  The front glass looks to be intact.  The two Lowes idiots assured me that stove will be fine.  I'll have a better look in the morning when we unload the stove.  I'm betting a few bricks didn't survive.  It figures that Lowes had only this last stove.   I guess all in all it is still a good deal.   I can't wait to see how well it compares to my Quad 5700...



call my office if you have broken bricks , we'll take care of you   800-245-6489 is support line


----------



## Jfk4th (Jan 19, 2008)

Just found and answered my own question, Dutchwest model 300007, good manual online.   Can't wait to light her up!


----------



## crazy_dan (Jan 19, 2008)

Lowe's has lost me as a customer after Special ordering a stove adapter and double wall adjustable stove pipe. When the order that got their 3 weeks late (you pay now and then we will order it it will be in in 2 weeks) it was a section of double wall with a damper that they tried to tell me was a stove adapter and a section of single wall adjustable pipe that they tried to tell me was double wall. So I politely told them where they could stick their products and got my money back went to Sutherland's and bought all the stuff I needed at 1/2 the price of Lowe's and they had it on the shelf no 5 week long wait. Since then I have not bought anything from Lowe's.


----------



## Jfk4th (Jan 19, 2008)

Yep that would piss me off too!  I shy on ordering anything from a big store, I would stick to the smaller ones for that.  If I can see it from the store to my truck I will buy it from lowes.  Plus I very seldom ask questions to employees there, at minimum wage I am sure they don't know the answer.  I remember my days at K-Mart, just making up stuff left and right to fool the customer and try to look smart.....
I still like Lowes for the deals and HD.


----------



## MichaelS (Jan 19, 2008)

JFK said:
			
		

> MichaelS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's on the back side of the instruction sheet with the stop sign on it in the "Building A Fire" directions #6. This unit is designed to function effectively when air is allowed to circulate to all areas of the firebox. An ideal means of achieving this is to rake a slight (1"-2" wide) trough in the center of the coal bed from front to back prior to loading the fuel. Works great for me doing it this way. I loaded up at 11:00 last night and woke up at 7:30 this morning to a warm house and had no problem getting another fire going from the coals.


----------



## swestall (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey Folks, I went there to just check it out and walked out with 8 boxes of FATWOOD at $2.30 a box; look at the accessories even if you don't want a stove.


----------



## Jfk4th (Jan 19, 2008)

Good job on the fatwood , the LOWES here does not mark that down unfortunately or I would have bought out the store.  Good buy


----------



## mellow (Jan 20, 2008)

Everything in stock related to woodstoves and pellet stoves is 50% off.  I just got back from picking up the Century Hearth FW300010 model, it was the last one but had a dent on the back so I got them to give me an extra 10% off.  I also picked up the last fan they had.   $408 for the stove and fan,  I am quite happy with that.  Ran up to DE so I could get it tax free.


----------



## Jfk4th (Jan 20, 2008)

excellent buy on the stove, I paid 390 for the same stove and blower(no dent even) for my Dad's cabin.  Tis the season for Lowes.  Hell maybe I can scam them for 50% off on the fatwood here, probably won't work here. Every year they mark everything off but the fatwood it seems, no biggie


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 20, 2008)

crazy_dan said:
			
		

> Lowe's has lost me as a customer after Special ordering a stove adapter and double wall adjustable stove pipe. When the order that got their 3 weeks late (you pay now and then we will order it it will be in in 2 weeks) it was a section of double wall with a damper that they tried to tell me was a stove adapter and a section of single wall adjustable pipe that they tried to tell me was double wall. So I politely told them where they could stick their products and got my money back went to Sutherland's and bought all the stuff I needed at 1/2 the price of Lowe's and they had it on the shelf no 5 week long wait. Since then I have not bought anything from Lowe's.



Actually, if the damper was from Simpson Duravent, they are both a damper and a stove adapter in one. Can be purchased without damper in it or without.


----------



## Sierranevada (Jan 20, 2008)

The half off thing is very tempting.  So how many BTU's does the smaller (1500 sq ft) pellet stove produce per hour?  That is, how do I compare it to other stoves?  I guess I'm asking how many pounds of pellets can it burn per hour?  Also, has anyone seen the larger Summers Heat 2200 multi fuel stove on sale through Lowes?  The website just says my local stores don't carry it, but I'm wondering if it's a special order item.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 20, 2008)

Um Mike, my gold plated door, and gold plated legs, and gold plated trim & spring knobs are all damaged, can you send me new ones


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 20, 2008)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Um Mike, my gold plated door, and gold plated legs, and gold plated trim & spring knobs are all damaged, can you send me new ones



And a three pack of baffle gaskets?


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 20, 2008)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Hogwildz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO SILLY, they come from Tom


----------



## fullbore (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the post Mike.  I will give a call Monday.   Four bricks cracked but everything else looks perfect.  No dents or paint chips and the components all survived.   It's definitely a durable unit!


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 20, 2008)

fullbore said:
			
		

> Thanks for the post Mike.  I will give a call Monday.   Four bricks cracked but everything else looks perfect.  No dents or paint chips and the components all survived.   It's definitely a durable unit!




ok man , like i said , no biggie, tell whoever picks you up in my service department that you are responding to a post i made on this site so i will know you got taken care of, bear in mind that it may be a little wait on the phone , this time of year with all the clearances and end of season sales, we get a lot of "floor models" sold that end up missing manuals and other small parts from pilfering and the stores putting them up and promptly losing them and such. or if ya want and dont have time to wait for a tech click this link and fill the registration out
http://www.englanderstoves.com/warranty/warranty.html


 then click this one and fill it out
http://www.englanderstoves.com/warranty/warranty-claim.html

that way we can just get the bricks shipped to you without you having to speak to one of my techs. bear in mind though , if you have questions about the unit in any way i want you to call instead so we can answer them for you. whan you call make certain you have the units model and serial number handy so we can register the unit. once registered we can send warranty parts but i gotta have the serial number to do so.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 20, 2008)

Bill... said:
			
		

> Hogwildz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got the 30 large at Scranton Lowes today. Welcome Bill. good to see another PA person here. Get ready for the cold.


----------



## fullbore (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks again Mike.  I'll give a call with my serial# and info.


----------



## webbie (Jan 20, 2008)

Folks, let's try to keep the personal part of the business to phone calls, emails and PM's.

No reason we all have to read the back and forth about a couple cracked firebricks a number of times.


----------



## cntbill (Jan 20, 2008)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Bill... said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks   Good deal on the 30...  Ready Now  stove is working nice. Yea, use to live in the Stroudsburg area till moving done here a few years ago and seems the winters are just a couple degrees warmer..lol

First pellet stove I ever owned and figured this would be a good place to learn a bit about them and such, but I think it is burning too good, went through a little more than two bags so far... but it is keeping the house around 68-70    got a bit to learn and experiment with the settings and the like... but I'll get there...


----------



## eernest4 (Jan 20, 2008)

:lol: 

Well! Thanks to this post, I went to lowes in Newington ,Ct  sat nite & I am now the proud owner of a brand spanking new summersheat Model 50-snc30lc, 3.5 cu ft firebox , rated 2000 sq ft secondary burn
wood stove for $449.50 + tax= $476.47  with only 2 cracked/ broken firebricks in it.

 The firebricks are a non issue because I am more than sure www.englanderstoves.com will take care of it for me.

I've been wanting this stove for a long ,long time, but i didn't want to pay home depot $1,101.34 for it. 1039.oo +tax

1101.34 - 476.47 =$624.87 savings

Woopie-Doo,Monroe, Virginia!

 :lol: 

I am so very happy!! Thanks guys!


----------



## michaelthomas (Jan 20, 2008)

I have been following this thread and if lowes wants to make a stampede at their stores with unbelievable sales, they have done it.  How many of those units have they sold in the past 2 days because of this site?  I am not going to get caught up in all the hype.  I am not going to bullied into a purchase by the mass mind.  I will not be pursuaded by the corporate greed machine.  I am going to go to Lowes and pick myself up a summer 30 for $449 because that is just a fricken awesome deal!     I was looking to put a new install in in the next year or so.  I was anticipating spending $1000-1500 on a stove.  I am so excited!


----------



## gpcollen1 (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, the Danbury store sold all their stoves during the day on friday - and that was a bunch of them for sure.  I was too slow and should have bought at the 25% off.  Now have to wait for the Depot to mark them down.  They have a bunch too.


----------



## bmwloco (Jan 20, 2008)

I went to Lowes in Asheville NC last night after work with the intention of buying a stove to put in my garage.

Guess I was a little late.  Everything had someone's name on it and "sold" marked.  The very stove I was after had two people
hovering over it. with the look of "mine!" on their mugs.

Oh well.  I'll keep looking.  In the mean time, I'll enjoy my VC Resolute II in the living room.


----------



## Dennis 2 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you BrotherBart . I just went to lowe's and picked up a N30 .You saved me money Big Time . It was easy to get into my home , just but it on a snow board and brought around to my cellar- door .Going to hook it up tomorrow . They have one left at the Lowe's on Boston Rd. in Wilbraham Ma. If anyone is looking for one . 
Thanks again Dennis


----------



## denn (Jan 21, 2008)

I picked up a Englander 30-NC floor model at Lowes, Jan. 15. for $645.00, it's a pedestal but came with legs in a box.
I need to put up a chimney this spring or summer
I'll need a blower, but I'll wait and get that later because of the warranty running out.
I measure 19" for log length.


----------



## swestall (Jan 21, 2008)

Check to see if they have the accessories that you need now, they are also on sale 50 off.


----------



## denn (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks, but they say thats an order item.
I think they had a fan for the Century stove.
I don't think it will fit the Englander, but maybe it could be adapted.


----------



## lotust (Jan 21, 2008)

<kicks himself for not reading this forums 2 days ago :-(


----------



## fullbore (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry for getting personal everyone...


----------



## Dennis 2 (Jan 21, 2008)

Just wanted to let very one know that England Stove Works has GREAT Customer Service . I had Five broken bricks( from shipping) , They replaced them with know questions asked...You can't beat that for service.
Dennis 2





			
				Dennis 2 said:
			
		

> Thank you BrotherBart . I just went to lowe's and picked up a N30 .You saved me money Big Time . It was easy to get into my home , just but it on a snow board and brought around to my cellar- door .Going to hook it up tomorrow . They have one left at the Lowe's on Boston Rd. in Wilbraham Ma. If anyone is looking for one .
> Thanks again Dennis


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 21, 2008)

loust said:
			
		

> <kicks himself for not reading this forums 2 days ago :-(



Check online and call around to local ones. You can prolly at least get a floor model yet. Better do it quick though.


----------



## SPED (Jan 21, 2008)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> loust said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, got one this morning, a floor model... good luck!!


----------



## buildingmaint (Jan 21, 2008)

No sales on Englander stoves here in Oil City NW PA  at local Home Depot . If they have the Englander pellet stoves 50% off I may buy a 25 PDVC instead of the 13NC because of chimney issues.


----------



## billb3 (Feb 5, 2008)

Home Depot here still has plenty of stoves on the floor.

Probably because they're only  from $100 to $200  dollars off.
Guess this store didn't get the memo.


----------



## buildingmaint (Feb 5, 2008)

My local Home Depot only has 1 Englander NC 13 left and it is $479.0
                                             1 Englander 35-1 left for $399.99.
                                              1 Englander 25 PV25 big pellet stove for $1399.00.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 5, 2008)

buildingmaint said:
			
		

> My local Home Depot only has 1 Englander NC 13 left and it is $479.0
> 1 Englander 35-1 left for $399.99.
> 1 Englander 25 PV25 big pellet stove for $1399.00.



What is an Englander 35-1?


----------



## buildingmaint (Feb 5, 2008)

It real name is 12FP. I was just to lazy to look it up.


----------



## MishMouse (Feb 5, 2008)

If anyone is interested Home Depot online has the Enviro 3 blade 150 CFM fan for $86.40 + Tax + 7.91 shipping.

Normally seen this for around $140.

I got one and with the Gov's cut of $6.13 it came to $100.44


----------

